

Warren Buffett advice: Buy smart...and low - kungfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/2008/05/05/news/companies/buffet.pm.wrap/

======
signa11
another piece of 'advice' "eat when hungry"

~~~
andr
eat smart... when hungry

